# Rasage mécanique ou électrique ?



## endavent (17 Juin 2005)

J'ai une barbe dure et en même temps la peau du visage assez sensible (sur le bas du cou notamment).

Je commence en avoir marre de la course à la xième lame, avec toujours plus de protection, ...pour toujours plus cher. 8 à 10 euros pour 4 lames, ça commence vraiment à ressembler à du racket.

J'avais essayé il y a une vingtaine d'années un rasoir électrique mais c'était comme si je ne faisais rien, et en plus mon visage était encore plus irrité.

Je viens de voir des rasoirs électriques Philishave coolskin avec crème de rasage incorporé, et la publicité sur le produit indique qu'il est aussi efficace qu'une lame de rasoir.

Est-ce vrai ? 

Qui utilise parmi vous un rasoir électrique alors qu'il utilisait il y a peu un rasoir mécanique ? Est-ce vraiment aussi efficace ? Ma barbe repoussant du matin au soir, je ne pourrais me permettre d'être seulement à moitié rasé....


----------



## Dendrimere (17 Juin 2005)

peut etre une solution a ton probleme :









Depuis quand Macg fait dans le Elle, Jeune et Jolie ou 20 ans ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Juin 2005)

RENONCE!


----------



## molgow (17 Juin 2005)

Essaie de poser ta question dans un forum que golf modère, par exemple Logiciels.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Juin 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Essaie de poser ta question dans un forum que golf modère, par exemple Logiciels.




mdr


----------



## Avril-VII (17 Juin 2005)

Perso, moi j'ai 15 ans, j'ai la peau sensible aussi et pourant j'ai opé pour les rasoirs à main.
Marque repère©
Tu le mouille un peu, sur visage humide, un peu d'after après et c'est bon !

/me est fier


----------



## morden (17 Juin 2005)

pour ma part, c'est rasage electrique, sans hésitation : à la pile 1,5 volt !!! 








il reste juste à choisir le modele suivant la taille du poil 


A part ça, je vais bien !!  !!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Juin 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Essaie de poser ta question dans un forum que golf modère, par exemple Logiciels.




Rasoir comme forum !


----------



## Dendrimere (17 Juin 2005)

oui y a pas a dire, ce fil est rasoir ....


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juin 2005)

Sur, qu'est-ce qu'on se barbe !


----------



## macarel (17 Juin 2005)

A qui vous pensez en se rasant? :rose:


----------



## maiwen (17 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Perso, moi j'ai 15 ans, j'ai la peau sensible aussi et pourant j'ai opé pour les rasoirs à main.
> Marque repère©
> Tu le mouille un peu, sur visage humide, un peu d'after après et c'est bon !
> 
> * Avril-VII est fier


hihihi, il est adorable ...    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Perso, moi j'ai 15 ans, j'ai la peau sensible aussi et pourant j'ai opé pour les rasoirs à main.
> Marque repère©
> Tu le mouille un peu, sur visage humide, un peu d'after après et c'est bon !
> 
> * Avril-VII est fier




tu te rase toi mon grand ?         :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juin 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Perso, moi j'ai 15 ans, j'ai la peau sensible aussi et pourant j'ai opé pour les rasoirs à main.
> Marque repère©
> Tu le mouille un peu, sur visage humide, un peu d'after après et c'est bon !
> 
> * Avril-VII est fier



Arf ! m'avait échappé çui là ! merci maiwen.

Ça me fait penser au premier Crocodile Dundee, quand, le matin au bivouac, Paul Hogan se rase avec un bic jetable, jusqu'à ce que la nana se réveille, alors là, il planque vite fait le bic, et fait semblant de finir de se raser avec son couteau de chasse !


----------



## etudiant69 (17 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu te rase toi mon grand ?         :love:


C'est déjà dure d'avoit cet âge là, tu vas nous le complexer :hosto:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2005)

pour revenir au sujet principal ......


haaaaa !!! ce que je te comprends     

a 16 ans , on me force a m'epiler et voila , ayant la peau fragile
je defilera avec des sparadrap sur les tibia

je renoncera definitivement au mannequinat   

puis vint l'age adulte , je te dis pas les degats de la pilule ,
on se retrouve des singes en moins que rien  :mouais: 

alors là la course au "truc" le plus performant :

hors de question du rasoir manuel , sa irrite , sa donne des boutons , sa pique et pousse en moins d'une semaine  :hein: 

on serre les dents et on se dit : oppppp ma grande , la cire c'est pas possible
essaie les epilateurs arrocheurs

j'en ai acheté 4 , ben oui les epilateur c'est comme les ordi:
sa sort tooujours une nouveté , souvent on promet que il sera antidouleur  :sick: 

bah, :mouais:  moi  , en tout cas le premier  , m'as laissé un souvenir inoubliable:
un ressort circulaire , qu'il tourne a folle vitesse avec un boucan d'enfer!!! :casse: 
et il ne choppe que 3 poil sur 10   et qu'il fait un mal de chien , merde


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2005)

la suite arrive bientot !!


----------



## etudiant69 (17 Juin 2005)

Et vous lui conseillez quoi à lui?


----------



## maiwen (17 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pour revenir au sujet principal ......
> 
> 
> haaaaa !!! ce que je te comprends
> ...



ça résume la situation ... 
  pov' nous


----------



## TranXarnoss (17 Juin 2005)

mon conseil : change de look et garde une barbe de 2 jours, bien taillée à la tondeuse avec sabot.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2005)

En tant que Geek, vu que je me rase aussi souvent que je me lave, j'attaque à la tondeuse à cheveux et finis au Bic...
Nan, jamais supporté l'électrique pour ma peau, en plus j'ai peu de m'électrocuter.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2005)

donc 4 phildsames, et successeurs .......

je me laisse , je veux quelques chose de plus performant 
et comme pour les ordi je passe a la vitesse superieur : l'electrolise   

l'arme infailible : on detruit le poil une fois pout toute, sa ne  pousse plus !!! 

geniale, c'est une toute fine auguille qu' on doit faire rentrer dans la bulbe du poil :sick: 
mais on oublie 2 choses  :mouais: c'est poil par poil et l'aguille decharge une petite mais tres irritable secousse electrique  :mouais: 

je finira avec mes jambes epilées a l'arlequin et j'auras quand meme a m'epiler le reste   

et voila que le ciel c'est ouvert devant moi : infinicire , le top de top de cires , a etaler avec un appareil qui chauffe a la bonne temperature et la cire est indolore     

ben moi  :rose: en 2 ans j'ai jamais reussi mon coup :
je me brulait, j'en avait partout , sa faisait mal et .......il y avait toujour des poils rebelles 


alor là , mon grand, tu sais ce que j'ai fait?

j'ai tout balancée et je me suis acheté la 

*la creme epilatoire* , le top mais cette fois vraiment le top :
tu etales une espece de nivea , tu laisses reposer 5 minutes ,
 (tu vas boire un café en attendant  ou terminer ton petit dej' )
tu retournes dans la salle de bain, tu rinces avec de l'eau tiede et  

*tu es rase comme un bebé , tout lisse, tout beau*

c'est pas fantastique ???????? :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 
et en plus sa reposse moins vite


----------



## yoffy (17 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Sur, qu'est-ce qu'on se barbe !


Non , il est au poil !   :rose:


----------



## Malow (17 Juin 2005)

Chez nous on utilise une tondeuse, bah oui, il faut ce qu'il faut....


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Juin 2005)

mince, je croyais avoir droit a un sondage, j'aime bien les sondages....

bon, puisque c'est totalement, inutile, je reponds...
Electrique....on est au 21 eme siecle et nos chiens sont des robots......alors non seulement il doit me raser facilement et sans irritation mais en plus il doit se nettoyer tout seul.....et c'est le cas....

voila, heureux....


----------



## le_magi61 (17 Juin 2005)

au manuel, je supporte pas l'électrique, ça m'arrache ma peau toute sensible :rose:
3 lames, car 15, ça existe pas encore


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Chez nous on utilise une tondeuse, bah oui, il faut ce qu'il faut....




*Là, non, je suis désolé*
je crois qu'il ne reste plus que le lance flammes...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Juin 2005)

En accord avec l'auteur du topic, petit rajout de sondage


----------



## duracel (17 Juin 2005)

Pour ce raser, pour ne pas abîmer sa peau, y'a ça


----------



## Malow (17 Juin 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> En accord avec l'auteur du topic, petit rajout de sondage



tu as oublié la crème dépilatoire...


----------



## jahrom (17 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

>



Mais c'est golf en retrant d'une AES arrosée !!!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> tu as oublié la crème dépilatoire...



Oui mais c'est volontaire : il y a déjà la réponse similaire dans un autre sondage : Michel Nascar (c'est une marque de crème dépilatoire à base de sirop d'érable. Très efficace contre les cervelles artificielles récalcitrantes  )


----------



## rezba (17 Juin 2005)

Il manque la possibilité de combiner plusieurs modes de glabritude...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> tu as oublié la crème dépilatoire...




ainsi que l'acide chlorydrique :rateau: :casse:


----------



## Malow (17 Juin 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> ainsi que l'acide chlorydrique :rateau: :casse:



du coup, j'hesite entre la biscote ou les laisser pousser de l'interieur...


----------



## valoriel (18 Juin 2005)

Je vais chez le barbier


----------



## Xman (18 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> du coup, j'hesite entre la biscote ou les laisser pousser de l'interieur...



....je savais 
 :mouais:


----------



## Bassman (18 Juin 2005)

moi j'me rase que quand j'me leve pas a la bourre, pasqu'un bouc on dirait pas mais c'est du boulot pour qu'il soit propre


----------



## jahrom (18 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> pasqu'un bouc on dirait pas mais c'est du boulot pour qu'il soit propre



Déjà qu'un chien c'est pas facile alors un bouc j'imagine....:mouais:

Heureusement y a d'autres animaux de compagnie


----------



## rod031 (18 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> moi j'me rase que quand j'me leve pas a la bourre, pasqu'un bouc on dirait pas mais c'est du boulot pour qu'il soit propre



dernière nouvel! j'apprends que les boucs savent se raser et se faire propre!      

En fait pour le rasage il est recommandé enfin plutôt conseiller de faire 70/30%. C'est à dire je m'explique: pendant deux jours tu te rases avec l'électrique et le reste de la semaine avec le mécanique ou vis versa.  
c'est toi qui voit  

ensuite le rasoir électrique s'utilise de façon circulaire. si tu regardes attentivement un rasoir, il possède des lames circulaires (la plupart des rasoirs). De sorte que les poils puissent être raser sans irriter la peau mais c'est vrai que la première fois que tu te rases avec un électrique tu as la peau irrité ce qui est normal car ton épiderme n'est pas habitué, ensuite tu t'y fais!!


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Juin 2005)

allez, une autre pierre a l'edifice de l'inutile : le rasoir electrique qui fait pas mal j'y crois pas...
...
voila, j'ai fait mon truc inutile de la journee, je repars a ma productivite legendaire, veuillez m'excuser...


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Juin 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> En accord avec l'auteur du topic, petit rajout de sondage



super Finn.....bien vu....


----------



## PoorMonsteR (18 Juin 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> allez, une autre pierre a l'edifice de l'inutile : le rasoir electrique qui fait pas mal j'y crois pas...



Ben, non, l'électrique ne fait pas mal   J'ai commencé à l'armée (caserne de Bitche, décembre et eau froide : bonjour le mécanique !  ). Et j'ai continué depuis, même si ça ne rase pas aussi bien qu'un mécanique. Mais c'est la peau qui ne veut plus du mécanique après  :rose:


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Juin 2005)

Et sinon, le pate, vous le preferez plutot en croute?


----------



## le_magi61 (18 Juin 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Et sinon, le pate, vous le preferez plutot en croute?


Avec des petits morceaux de pistaches dedans :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la suite arrive bientot !!



Oh ouiiiiiiiiii, Robertav! :love:  :love:  :love: vivement qu'on en arrive au maillot... Viiiiiiite!!!! :love:


----------



## rod031 (18 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Oh ouiiiiiiiiii, Robertav! :love:  :love:  :love: vivement qu'on en arrive au maillot... Viiiiiiite!!!! love:



Voyont pas de chat entre nous!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (18 Juin 2005)

la lecture de ce genre de sujet me donne envie de me raser avec ça... 






   :rateau:


----------



## iMax (18 Juin 2005)

Moi j'ai un truc de geek même à la salle de bain






Le Braun bidule qui se nettoie tout seul !


----------



## rod031 (18 Juin 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> la lecture de ce genre de sujet me donne envie de me raser avec ça...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

     :mouais: cela doit être douloureux à la longue non? :hein:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (18 Juin 2005)

rod031 a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: cela doit être douloureux à la longue non? :hein:



tout à fait... de quoi espacer les visites au bar MacG...


----------



## maiwen (18 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> *la creme epilatoire* , le top mais cette fois vraiment le top :
> tu etales une espece de nivea , tu laisses reposer 5 minutes ,
> (tu vas boire un café en attendant  ou terminer ton petit dej' )
> tu retournes dans la salle de bain, tu rinces avec de l'eau tiede et
> ...


ouais ... et pendant les 5 minutes, t'as pas l'air c**** avec ta crème rose qui pue sur les jambes, ton masque contre les impuretés mais hydratant quand même et tes bigoudis ... pour peu qu'il y'ai le facteur qui t'amène un colis t'es pas dans la m****


----------



## rod031 (18 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ouais ... et pendant les 5 minutes, t'as pas l'air c**** avec ta crème rose qui pue sur les jambes, ton masque contre les impuretés mais hydratant quand même et tes bigoudis ... pour peu qu'il y'ai le facteur qui t'amène un colis t'es pas dans la m****



suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi!!   Mais ne faut il pas souffrir pour être la plus belle? sans ça on ne vos regarderais pas dans la rue! :love:  :love: 

mê^me si ce n'est pas le physique qui compte mais il y contribue quelque part!   :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## maiwen (18 Juin 2005)

rod031 a dit:
			
		

> suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi!!   Mais ne faut il pas souffrir pour être la plus belle? sans ça on ne vos regarderais pas dans la rue! :love:  :love:
> 
> mê^me si ce n'est pas le physique qui compte mais il y contribue quelque part!   :love:  :love:  :love:


la crème dépilatoire ne fait pas souffrir, elle rend juste ridicule  et puis elle fait gueuler les hommes de la maison parce que ca pue après


----------



## joeldu18cher (9 Avril 2006)

pourquoi pas faire compliqué et consensuel ...? d'abord un coup d'electrique pour le plus long .. et pour eviter de trop se bruler la peau et puis un coup de mecanique pour peaufiner :love: 

dire qu'il n'y a pas de double choix dans ce sondage


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2006)

je voudrais pas dire, mais ce sondage est tiré par les cheveux

Et pour les poils de nez, vous faites quoi?:love:


----------



## La mouette (9 Avril 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> Et pour les poils de nez, vous faites quoi?:love:



Au lance flamme


----------



## Lio70 (9 Avril 2006)

Les poils de nez c'est le drame! Faut chipoter avec des ciseaux sans se percer la cervelle. C'est en revanche mon coiffeur qui se charge de mes sourcils lorsqu'ils deviennent trop longs.

Pour le rasage, quand j'ai vraiment le temps, c'est tout un rituel.

D'abord je ramollis la peau et les poils en massant avec de l'eau chaude puis avec l'huile Shave Ease de Clarins. Ensuite vient la mousse Williams pour peau sensible et je fais le boulot avec un Gillette Sensor à lame double, de haut en bas puis de bas en haut. Enfin, je rince à l'eau chaude pour tout éliminer, puis à l'eau froide pour calmer. J'essuye et j'applique le baume hydratant Nivea for Men.

Le tout peut durer d'une demi-heure à une heure car en me rasant, j'en aurai profité pour m'examiner sous tous les angles dans la glace de ma salle de bain. Tiens, il faudrait que je retourne me faire épiler le dos, ou il faudrait que je reprenne un abonnement de solarium car je suis un peu palot. Ou bien ce soir, ce sera soja, fruits et poisson car il me semble que la ligne de mon ventre se courbe légèrement. Et puis, surtout, les "best of" d'INXS, Simple Minds ou Depeche Mode, ça ne s'écoute pas en 5 minutes...

C'est de toute manière un bon investissement de temps car au terme d'une telle séance, je suis généralement d'excellente humeur. Je suis alors pris d'une pulsion qui me pousse à cirer mes Church's et enfiler un costume au lieu d'une traditionnelle paire de jeans. Serein, je prends le volant de mon nouveau S.U.V. pour me rendre au boulot en fendant les autoroutes belges, animé par cette douce conviction que le monde m'appartient.


----------



## Pierrou (9 Avril 2006)

Moi suis un wookie... donc j'ai du poil :rateau:
en plus j'ai eu pas mal d'acné, donc pour le rasage, un supplice avec le mécanique...
J'ai investi dans un Philishave coule skine et c'est cool...  
Ca rase pas mal du tout, et ça irrite pas trop... 

Uala uala, parce que le sabre laser, si on est fatigué c'est risqué..


----------



## r0m1 (9 Avril 2006)

Je ne me rase quasiment pas, uniquement avec une tondeuse (si si j'ai bien dit tondeuse) tres tres tres pres de la peau. Résultat, aucun probleme d'irritation et toujours la meme impression de barbe de trois jours qui fait tout mon charme !!!


----------



## Pierrou (9 Avril 2006)

Quelle classe !


----------



## bengalen (9 Avril 2006)

moi mécanique comme la plupart d'entre-vous...

essayer avec l'éléctrique mais ca me prend trop de temps... 

à la main c'est l'histoire de 5 minutes 

toujours le matin avant d'avoir mangé mon petit-déjeuner car le sang est moins important dans les joues et donc moins de risque de se couper...

Si vous voulez vraiment le pousser jusqu'au bout surtout vous les mecs qui avec le poils dure... un rasage après la douche est beaucoup plus facile et hydrate la peau : donc ça croche moins et les lames durent plus longtemps...


----------



## ficelle (9 Avril 2006)

un peu de pub...


----------



## Ichabod Crane (9 Avril 2006)

Moi quand j'approche un rasoir électrique de ma barbe (surtout celle du cou) elle se met à rigoler.
Jusqu'ici, même à 15000 aucun rasoir éléctrique n'a fait son boulot sur "le bas de ma barbe".
Je ne peux me raser qu'au bon vieux Mach3, mais dont les lames coutent une fortune, alors j'achète moins cher et m'arrache (et non me coupe) la gueule tous les deux jours ( Il m'est impossible de me raser tous les jours, j'ai même une ordonnance de mon médecin, pour le boulot).
Quand je serais vieux, je laisserais pousser tout ça et hop plus de problèmes


----------



## mado (9 Avril 2006)

Pub encore


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Avril 2006)

Stihl, pour ce raser avec style...  :rateau:


----------



## Giam_ (9 Avril 2006)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> mon conseil : change de look et garde une barbe de 2 jours, bien taillée à la tondeuse avec sabot.



idem  l'inconvénient le plus notable est la déperdition impressionnante en cx   c'est véridict


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Avril 2006)

As tu déjà essayé le Napalm ?

Qui comme chacun sait, est bon et chaud...

Quoi que présentant le léger inconvéniant de coller un peu à la peau...


----------



## Giam_ (9 Avril 2006)

Cette substance semblable à du savon.  efficace et définitif...


----------



## esope (9 Avril 2006)

moi c'est avec une biscotte   , non sans rire je me rase que quand mon patron me dit "euh tu comptes te raser un jour???"  
et quand je me rase c'est au gilette mach3 (pour trois fois plus d'efficacité! ) en rêvant qu'un jour je le ferais avec ça:


----------



## bugman (9 Avril 2006)

Dans le temps, je profitais d'un redémarrage, d'un plantage, d'une réinstallation ou d'une défragmentation pour me raser. J'étais toujours impeccable. Depuis 3 ans, je ne ressemble plus à rien !  Un effet néfaste de Mac OsX !


----------



## Melounette (9 Avril 2006)

Vive les poils ! \o/


----------



## Giam_ (9 Avril 2006)

ça dépend où, pas en bas en tout cas   :rateau:


----------



## mikoo (9 Avril 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> As tu déjà essayé le Napalm ?
> 
> Qui comme chacun sait, est bon et chaud...
> 
> Quoi que présentant le léger inconvéniant de coller un peu à la peau...


Mais pour s'entrainer un peu avant, pour se faire la main, tu conseilles plutôt les chats ou les chiens ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> As tu déjà essayé le Napalm ?
> 
> Qui comme chacun sait, est bon et chaud...
> 
> Quoi que présentant le léger inconvéniant de coller un peu à la peau...



Et après, after-shave à l'agent orange.


----------



## Luc G (10 Avril 2006)

Dans le sondage, il manque le rasage au sabre : j'ai fait ça longtemps. Je suis repassé au mécanique, je ne dois plus me faire confiance, il faudrait que je réessaye  avant de me relaisser pousser la barbe.


----------



## Melounette (12 Avril 2006)

Giam_ a dit:
			
		

> ça dépend où, pas en bas en tout cas   :rateau:


Ah bin si justement, je vois pas en quoi le museau de veau est appétissant. Et pis quand ça repousse (et ça repousse vite) tu passes ton temps à te la gratter, vachement féminin.:hein:  Donc libérez la femme de l'imberbité....de l'imbarbage..ahum..bref, vive les poils quoi \o/ C'est bien plus joli comme ça(en faisant éventuellement une petite coupe de printemps)
Bon j'avais une photo représentative de mon point de vue, mais on me dit à l'oreillette que c'est hors charte.


----------



## macarel (12 Avril 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Ah bin si justement, je vois pas en quoi le museau de veau est appétissant. Et pis quand ça repousse (et ça repousse vite) tu passes ton temps à te la gratter, vachement féminin.:hein:  Donc libérez la femme de l'imberbité....de l'imbarbage..ahum..bref, vive les poils quoi \o/ C'est bien plus joli comme ça(en faisant éventuellement une petite coupe de printemps)
> Bon j'avais une photo représentative de mon point de vue, mais on me dit à l'oreillette que c'est hors charte.


Ahn enfin des mots censés  
En ayyendant je propose ça:


----------



## NED (12 Avril 2006)

Moi j'utilise les 2 !
l'electrique pour debrouissailler,
le manuel pour la finition...
Ma barbe est tellement dure que je bousille 1 electrique tous les ans, et les wilkinsons il font 4 a 5 jours maxi...


----------



## yoffy (12 Avril 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Ah bin si justement, je vois pas en quoi le museau de veau est appétissant. Et pis quand ça repousse (et ça repousse vite) tu passes ton temps à te la gratter, vachement féminin.:hein:  Donc libérez la femme de l'imberbité....de l'imbarbage..ahum..bref, vive les poils quoi \o/ C'est bien plus joli comme ça(en faisant éventuellement une petite coupe de printemps)
> Bon j'avais une photo représentative de mon point de vue, mais on me dit à l'oreillette que c'est hors charte.


Tout a fait d'accord ! ( .... mais pas trop de poils quand même et plutôt fins )  

...... j'espère que nous ne sortons pas du sujet : prière de ne pas déraper


----------



## House M.D. (13 Avril 2006)

Ah bah nan, surtout, faudrait pas déraper, après tu passes pour un con


----------



## tirhum (13 Avril 2006)

dès l'antiquité, les Assyriens avaient trouvé une méthode radicale :
pour faire parler un prisonnier (ou juste s'amuser avec...), ils lui arrachaient les poils de la barbe un par un jusqu'à obtention du renseignement désiré !.......  


et sinon; les poils dans les oreilles ?!......


----------



## StJohnPerse (13 Avril 2006)

J'ai pas de barbe


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas de barbe


Tu veux dire "pas de poils"?


----------



## StJohnPerse (13 Avril 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire "pas de poils"?



Heu vi , je suis imberbe :rose:


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Heu vi , je suis imberbe :rose:


Ben comme ça t'es pas emmerdé.
Par contre c'est dommage tu peux pas te laisser une barbe de trois jours qui fait latin lover ténébreux, c'est con ça plait aux gonzesses ça.

... :mouais:


Mais qu'est-ce que je dis, moi?


----------



## StJohnPerse (13 Avril 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Ben comme ça t'es pas emmerdé.
> Par contre c'est dommage tu peux pas te laisser une barbe de trois jours qui fait latin lover ténébreux, c'est con ça plait aux gonzesses ça.
> 
> ... :mouais:
> ...




C'est ce que je regrette le plus :rose:


----------



## Hippocampe (13 Avril 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Ben comme ça t'es pas emmerdé.
> Par contre c'est dommage tu peux pas te laisser une barbe de trois jours qui fait latin lover ténébreux, c'est con ça plait aux gonzesses ça.


certes très "sex"... mais l'effet cactus pour être ennuyeux...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2006)

bin moi c'est tout vu j'ai horreur du poil:afraid: aussi bien chez moi que chez l'homme c'est une traque permanente, tjs à l'affut d'un qui repousse et hop j'l'arrache avec mon appareil électrique dernière génération avec lumière intégrée pour y voir même plus clair  qui enlève le moindre nouveau né qui se pointe des fois que j'en râte un:hein: même pas mal, ou plutôt j'sens rien tellement chui contente de m'en débarrasser  sinon je le fais faire à la cire c'est efficace et tt doux et puis à force j'en ai presque plus (faut dire que comme chui blonde, chui un peu favorisée, j'aurais été très très malheureuse sinon ) 


bon voilà pour la réponse qui n'intéresse personne, c'est passionnant nos histoires d'épilations, j'ai pris un abonnement du coup :love:


----------



## Lio70 (14 Avril 2006)

Et vous les filles, vous vous rasez avec quoi ?


----------



## Luc G (14 Avril 2006)

Donc, si je n'ai pas sauté de post (je manque parfois de sérieux dans mon suivi du bar ), personne n'a même envisagé l'utilisation du sabre, ni même peut-être entendu parler.

Ben, ça me rajeunit pas !


----------



## mikoo (14 Avril 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> bin moi c'est tout vu j'ai horreur du poil:afraid: aussi bien chez moi que chez l'homme c'est une traque permanente, tjs à l'affut d'un qui repousse et hop j'l'arrache avec mon appareil électrique dernière génération avec lumière intégrée pour y voir même plus clair  qui enlève le moindre nouveau né qui se pointe des fois que j'en râte un:hein: même pas mal, ou plutôt j'sens rien tellement chui contente de m'en débarrasser  sinon je le fais faire à la cire c'est efficace et tt doux et puis à force j'en ai presque plus (faut dire que comme chui blonde, chui un peu favorisée, j'aurais été très très malheureuse sinon )
> 
> 
> bon voilà pour la réponse qui n'intéresse personne, c'est passionnant nos histoires d'épilations, j'ai pris un abonnement du coup :love:



euh toumaï, 
tu sors s'il te plait?
 :afraid:


----------



## Dory (14 Avril 2006)

Avec ça   
Du coup je fais des économies de scéances de bronzage..


----------



## bugman (14 Avril 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Avec ça
> Du coup je fais des économies de scéances de bronzage..



Oui, mais le probleme, c'est qu'apres avec l'apres rasage, ca fait un peu mal.:love:


----------



## mikoo (14 Avril 2006)

bugman a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais le probleme, c'est qu'apres avec l'apres rasage, ca fait un peu mal.:love:



quand on est SM,
on l'assume jusqu'au bout!
  :rateau:


----------



## StJohnPerse (14 Avril 2006)

Note pour plus tard : Toujours se raser en sortant de la douche pas avant


----------



## bugman (14 Avril 2006)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> quand on est SM,
> on l'assume jusqu'au bout!
> :rateau:


Dans mes avantures SM, quand j'etais sous Windows, j'avais deja du mal à assumer jusqu'au boot ! Alors tu penses bien que depuis je fais attention...


----------



## teo (14 Avril 2006)

Mécanique. Mais bon, je me rase jamais plus de 2 fois par semaine. J'aime pas me raser 

Mais quelle escroquerie le prix de ces lames...


----------



## Fondug (14 Avril 2006)

Moi j'me fais lecher par un tapir. C'est fou comme ça a une langue rapeuse un tapir...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2006)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> euh toumaï,
> tu sors s'il te plait?
> :afraid:



vu le nombre de poils que t'as toi  t'es un super cobaye pour moi  alors à quand la tonte complète


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Avril 2006)

J'ai un poil entre les dents que je n'arrive pas à enlever...


----------



## Pierrou (14 Avril 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'me fais lecher par un tapir. C'est fou comme ça a une langue rapeuse un tapir...


Faut une grande trousse de toilette quand tu pars en voyage alors...   



			
				Patoch' a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un poil entre les dents que je n'arrive pas à enlever...


Je préfère pas savoir comme il est arrivé là, le poil


----------



## mikoo (14 Avril 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> vu le nombre de poils que t'as toi  t'es un super cobaye pour moi  alors à quand la tonte complète



bon je vais aller en cours finalement...  




:afraid: :afraid: :afraid:​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Avril 2006)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Je préfère pas savoir comme il est arrivé là, le poil



Surement la tarte de ce midi...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Avril 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Avec ça
> Du coup je fais des économies de scéances de bronzage..



Ça c'est de la filleule de compet'... :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2006)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> bon je vais aller en cours finalement...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



allez file! non mais  poillux qui mange du poisson cru en plus   :afraid: :afraid:


----------



## Fondug (14 Avril 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ça c'est de la filleule de compet'... :love: :love:


 
Tu f'ras moins l'malin quand elle voudra tester la méthode sur son parrain... Ah les feux d'foret en corse...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Avril 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Tu f'ras moins l'malin quand elle voudra tester la méthode sur son parrain...



Arf! C'est vrai que tu ne l'as jamais vue dans sa petite combinaison de Baronne Steel... :love:


----------



## Fondug (14 Avril 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Arf! C'est vrai que tu ne l'as jamais vue dans sa petite combinaison de Baronne Steel... :love:


 
Nan ! Pi vu la taille du chalumeau, j'crois que j'vais passer mon tour. Au moins, un tapir, c'est affectueux, enfin quand on lui lime les griffes...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Avril 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Au moins, un tapir, c'est affectueux, enfin quand on lui lime les griffes...



T'es fou!!!! T'enlèves le meilleur!!!


----------



## Fondug (14 Avril 2006)

Tain, qu'est ce qu'il ne faut pas lire...



> *Description*​Le Tapir est un animal qui vit en *groupe de 3 ou 4*, il existe 4 sortes de Tapir : le Tapir terrestre, le Tapir des Andes, Le Tapir de Baird et le Tapir à chabraque. Il mesure 1m 57 cm et pèse 365 livres. Cet animal à une durée *de vie de 30 ans*, ce qui n'est pas mal pour un animal de cette famille




Hey, trouvez moi un pack de 4 lames de Ginette sensor chai pas quoi qui dure 30 ans, hmmm ?




> *Alimentation*​
> Le Tapir se nourrit principalement d'herbes, de feuilles et de racines c'est-à-dire qu'il est herbivore. *Cette espèce se nourrit 3 fois par jour tout comme les humains*. On peut dire que son régime alimentaire est semblable à celui d'un humain végétarien​




Ouais c'est ça, comme un humain. Moi d'ailleurs, tous les jours j'y file un ticket resto et il s'demmerde...​ 


> *Habitat*​
> Le Tapir vit dans* les jungles brésiliennes*. Il y trouve un habitat propre. Dans ce milieu de vie, il trouve une nourriture abondante et équilibrée *même* *si cet animal n'a pas l'air très en santé*




Et voilà où ça mène de trop fréquenter le bois d'boulogne...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2006)

et pendant ce temps la, ça repousse

J'aime bien l'idée du tapir, même si c'est encombrant.:love: En plus, il peut s'occuper des poils de nez et d'oreilles


----------



## Pierrou (15 Avril 2006)

Ya un autre tapir aussi... le
Tapir atéleréseau... :rose:

Voilà.... 
 voilà... 


_Où qu'elle est ma corde ? _ :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2006)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ya un autre tapir aussi... le
> Tapir atéleréseau... :rose:
> 
> Voilà....
> ...




ben pascal 77, sors de là enfin :love:


----------



## Pierrou (15 Avril 2006)

Hélà !!!  

Un peu d'respect, j'ai pas besoin de Pascal pour faire des blagues de merde ! je suis autonome, moi m'sieur !


----------



## mikoo (15 Avril 2006)

c'est ici qu'on se fait raser les poils du **** (au choix selon votre sexe) ?  
Toumaï ...


----------



## StJohnPerse (15 Avril 2006)

Pourquoi que du .... ?


----------



## bugman (15 Avril 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un poil entre les dents que je n'arrive pas à enlever...


Moi, j'ai un poil dans la main  :rose:  (Comment, ça, cochon ?)


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2006)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> c'est ici qu'on se fait raser les poils du **** (au choix selon votre sexe) ?
> Toumaï ...




c'est pour çà que t'as changé d'avatar toi? 


y'a encore de quoi faire quand même


----------



## mikoo (15 Avril 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> c'est pour çà que t'as changé d'avatar toi?
> 
> 
> y'a encore de quoi faire quand même




pour mon avatar je l'ai expliqué dans un autre thread :love: 

la consultation d'une loutre comme moi se fait sur ordonnance


----------



## StJohnPerse (15 Avril 2006)

Tu es trop jeune


----------



## mikoo (15 Avril 2006)

euh g****, 
m'oblige pas à raconter ce que tu ne souhaite pas qu'on sache...


----------



## StJohnPerse (15 Avril 2006)

Moi , je m'en fous je suis imberbe


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Moi , je m'en fous je suis imberbe



Tout partout?   :love:


----------



## StJohnPerse (15 Avril 2006)

Euh non  mais a ce que j'ai compris Toumai si


----------



## mikoo (15 Avril 2006)

menteur.


----------



## StJohnPerse (15 Avril 2006)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> menteur.



Pour Toumai , tu as été vérifié ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2006)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> pour mon avatar je l'ai expliqué dans un autre thread :love:
> 
> la consultation d'une loutre comme moi se fait sur ordonnance




ah? merci de m'indiquer le chemin du fil alors....  

désolée chui en rupture de stock pour les ordonnances de loutres, tit pb de livraison, trop de demandes en ce moment


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Euh non  mais a ce que j'ai compris Toumai si




mééééééééé dis donc toa, on suppute, on suppute:hein:  allez file tout de suite  avant que je t'attrape  tu vas souffrir le martyr pour ce qui te reste sinon


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Pour Toumai , tu as été vérifié ?



mikoo et moi sommes devenus très intimes depuis sa 1ère tonte du tps de pollux


----------



## mikoo (16 Avril 2006)

chut!...
:love:


----------



## House M.D. (16 Avril 2006)

Ah on en raconte des choses... mais pas capable de rattraper les japonais hein? 

Vous avez vu moi? Rien, au fil des épisodes, je reste sans poils


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2006)

Dans Manga y a des fruits mais pas de poil, c'est connu

Sinon, je prends une scie sauteuse, je le fais pas souvent parceque ça abime la scie:love:


----------

